# Ellronious-New to the forums..



## ellronious (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just thought I would post here and introduce myself. Second year college student majoring in biotechnology and nutrition. Future plans are to go to medical school/p.h.D then work in a lab developing new sports supplements/hormones. Bodybuilding is my passion and I can't wait to be more involved here on the forums. Need anything feel free to PM me.

Ellron.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2013)

ellronious, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DaMaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sherk (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro.


----------



## flood (Nov 9, 2013)

Very glad you're here. Need more folks like you!


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome Bro .....


----------



## ellronious (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the warm welcome. Look forward to getting to know everyone better.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome man


----------



## sneedham (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome ellronious......


----------



## brazey (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## rayschray12 (Nov 14, 2013)

looking forward to hearing your opinions man


----------



## newmass (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome, Excellent to have more knowledgable guys here! similar background here.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Priapus (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MJR Research (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------

